# Selling dead cleaned wild hogs



## Farm Club (Mar 10, 2019)

I have people asking me about selling wild hogs I kill for BBQs. If I field dress them or even fully clean them is this illegal. LEO if you are watching let me know. They are not game animals. I just want to know if it is legal to get paid for my time.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Mar 10, 2019)

To legally sell meat you have to have a meat handlers license and the animal has be slaughtered at a USDA inspected facility.


----------



## Lilly001 (Mar 10, 2019)

I don't know the legality of the practice, but down here people sell pigs and goats. Then, after the sale, they pay someone to gut and skin it for them.
It's common for my more country neighbors to sell BBQ hogs like that. And sometimes the order gets mixed up.


----------



## Farm Club (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Mar 11, 2019)

Lilly001 said:


> I don't know the legality of the practice, but down here people sell pigs and goats. Then, after the sale, they pay someone to gut and skin it for them.
> It's common for my more country neighbors to sell BBQ hogs like that. And sometimes the order gets mixed up.



It would pay to double check but I think you can legally sell someone a live animal and even deliver it to the processor for them.  Or help them process it yourself if the meat will not be for sale. 

The problem for the op is selling hogs that have already been shot in the woods.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 11, 2019)

Yup, you cant sell meat without usda permit, and you cant go the delivery of a live animal cuz its illegal to transport feral hogs. You can however shoot one, take it to usda processor and then do whatever.


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 13, 2019)

Good night....kill and clean, get your "donation" for the hassle.

We never sold wild hogs in Central Florida, either fresh caught or caught and put in a pen to fatten up they were given away for a suggested "donation" Nobody ever died or got sick from them and several hundred folks ate some mighty good roasted hog.


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 14, 2019)

I doubt it’s legal.

It is actually illegal to field dress a wild hog and leave the remains in the woods where you shot it. The remains are supposed to be discarded at a county dump authorized for animal waste. This is also true for any wild hogs that are shot. They are supposed to be discarded at the same dump. 

Now, I don’t have a link for this but I can assure you I am 100% correct. How you ask? Easy. I have been contacted by the Georgia President of the USDA and had this explained to me in great detail after I was seen on video shooting then not “Properly” discarding a wild hog. The rules concerning wild hogs are ridiculous.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 14, 2019)

OST


----------



## humdandy (Mar 14, 2019)

Give them a live hog for free...........charge them for cleaning it........or charge them for icing it down.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 14, 2019)

Ihunt said:


> I doubt it’s legal.
> 
> It is actually illegal to field dress a wild hog and leave the remains in the woods where you shot it. The remains are supposed to be discarded at a county dump authorized for animal waste. This is also true for any wild hogs that are shot. They are supposed to be discarded at the same dump.
> 
> Now, I don’t have a link for this but I can assure you I am 100% correct. How you ask? Easy. I have been contacted by the Georgia President of the USDA and had this explained to me in great detail after I was seen on video shooting then not “Properly” discarding a wild hog. The rules concerning wild hogs are ridiculous.


So the landfill buzzards and coyotes can eat the hogs, but the buzzards and coyotes where the hog was shot are not allowed to eat it? 
I hope no one ever follows me with a satellite, I’ll be on someone’s speed dial. To me a hog is absolutely worthless except for feeding whatever animal wants to eat it. I might keep a small sow every once in a while, other than that it stays where it drops.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 14, 2019)

Some stuff is better left untyped


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 14, 2019)

Mark K said:


> So the landfill buzzards and coyotes can eat the hogs, but the buzzards and coyotes where the hog was shot are not allowed to eat it?
> I hope no one ever follows me with a satellite, I’ll be on someone’s speed dial. To me a hog is absolutely worthless except for feeding whatever animal wants to eat it. I might keep a small sow every once in a while, other than that it stays where it drops.



I agree and he basically did as well but he very politely informed me of the rules and that he had a job to do. I said yes sir and thank you.

Problem was, when he called, I first thought it was some friends just trying to be funny and I was not nice or very respectful. I soon learned of the error in my ways. ?


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 14, 2019)

And he may have been the south east president of the USDA. His office is in Jesup if anyone cares to verify my story. He made a point of letting me know he was documenting our conversation for his records.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 14, 2019)

Social media strikes again!! No filming or social media post. Unless you consider this social media, lol.


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 14, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Social media strikes again!! No filming or social media post. Unless you consider this social media, lol.



Worse. Channel 13 out of Macon. I took Suzanne Lawler out for a sweeps week event. She wanted something new and exciting to help boost ratings. Someone from the health department saw the episode and reported me to the USDA.


----------



## Mark K (Mar 14, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## jakebuddy (Mar 15, 2019)

Go to Ga department of ag. Website. Check out the new laws and regulations on feral hogs


----------



## Mark K (Mar 15, 2019)

All I saw on the website was about live hogs...all mine end up dead and never leave the ground they fell on.


----------



## jakebuddy (Mar 15, 2019)

You can’t sell them. Give them away.


----------



## Wide Earp (Mar 16, 2019)

Ihunt said:


> I doubt it’s legal.
> 
> It is actually illegal to field dress a wild hog and leave the remains in the woods where you shot it. The remains are supposed to be discarded at a county dump authorized for animal waste. This is also true for any wild hogs that are shot. They are supposed to be discarded at the same dump.
> 
> Now, I don’t have a link for this but I can assure you I am 100% correct. How you ask? Easy. I have been contacted by the Georgia President of the USDA and had this explained to me in great detail after I was seen on video shooting then not “Properly” discarding a wild hog. The rules concerning wild hogs are ridiculous.


never heard of this, I hope they don't really think someone is gonna kill a feral pig and drag it out whole then field dress it then load the innards up and go to a landfill and PAY to dump them guts


----------



## Mark K (Mar 16, 2019)

Does this apply to the WMA pigs as well? I’ll send them GPS coordinates of where they can locate the hog and drag it out themselves and dispose of properly.

It’s really starting to make sense though. A nongame animal they WANT you to kill as many of as you can, but then want you to follow their rules on disposal and pay to do it or pay for not doing it.


----------



## Lilly001 (Mar 16, 2019)

Mark K said:


> Does this apply to the WMA pigs as well? I’ll send them GPS coordinates of where they can locate the hog and drag it out themselves and dispose of properly.
> 
> It’s really starting to make sense though. A nongame animal they WANT you to kill as many of as you can, but then want you to follow their rules on disposal and pay to do it or pay for not doing it.


The truth is that there is an undercurrent in many government agencies that doesn’t like guns or hunting. So rules are made to inconvenience those that hunt so that ultimately fewer will hunt because of the hassle.
Many gun rules and regulation are thought up by this same group.
An example of this in action is smoking. Smoking went from socially acceptable to pure evil in one generation fueled by this same “if we make it hard enough, fewer will do it, and we can outlaw it without opposition “.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2019)

Ihunt said:


> I doubt it’s legal.
> 
> It is actually illegal to field dress a wild hog and leave the remains in the woods where you shot it. The remains are supposed to be discarded at a county dump authorized for animal waste. This is also true for any wild hogs that are shot. They are supposed to be discarded at the same dump.
> 
> Now, I don’t have a link for this but I can assure you I am 100% correct. How you ask? Easy. I have been contacted by the Georgia President of the USDA and had this explained to me in great detail after I was seen on video shooting then not “Properly” discarding a wild hog. The rules concerning wild hogs are ridiculous.


Something about that just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 17, 2019)

In SC, it depends on which GW you ask. I have asked several. Some consider it littering if you field deer a deer or hog, others have told me to kick the remains over in a stump hole or rooting and bury them. That's on Public land . I keep a 4 foot shovel under my tool box, if questioned, I will tell them I going back in to bury them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2019)

Who hauls the ones to the dump that die out in the woods?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Who hauls the ones to the dump that die out in the woods?


There you go. Thinking again. ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2019)

Every hog on earth will die. It's a given. Maybe they have a government agency that goes out and collects them?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2019)

Most of the times I field dress something, the gut pile is gone by the next day. Nothing goes to waste in nature.


----------



## au7126 (Mar 17, 2019)

Do you not remember the three rule law that applies here. Shoot, shovel and shut up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2019)

I give them away. Whole. 
Lots of poor folks where I live.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

Here's the deal with disposal.  There are laws and regulations that dictate proper disposal of dead livestock to prevent the spread of disease to other livestock.  The issue is that the law makes no distinction between feral hogs and domestic hogs and the different situations they exist in.  That's why these rules apply to feral hogs but not deer.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 17, 2019)

Charlie, should I call DNR and report when someone kills a hog on my property and leaves it? 

You know, like when I call the forestry commission guys to let them know that some no good has lit my brush pile on fire again.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Mar 17, 2019)

I am just fishing here, but if the OP's friend helped to dress the meat, would it be legal to share in the resulting pork?  And if sharing the benefits of their work, would it also be legal to share in the expense?

I am not saying that I have every harvested a deer or a pig, dressed it out (mostly) then had a friend or neighbor finish the job by helping me section out the carcass. Nor am I saying that my friend (or neighbor) insisted on reimbursing me for some of my expenses before he walked away with half the meat.  I am just asking, if that were to happen (to someone else, of course), would that be legal?

Asking for a friend!


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 17, 2019)

It would depend on the intent of the transaction.

If you intended to make a gift of hog parts to your friend and handled the meat legally, that would be a gift and not a sale.  If your friend intended to make a gift to you of a crisp $50 bill, that would be a gift and not a purchase.

The more time that passes between these two happenings the less likely it is that they will be viewed as evidence of a relationship between them.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 17, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> Charlie, should I call DNR and report when someone kills a hog on my property and leaves it?
> 
> You know, like when I call the forestry commission guys to let them know that some no good has lit my brush pile on fire again.



Hunting without permission is illegal, doesn't matter what animal they're hunting.  I would report it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 17, 2019)

Sorry Charlie.  Tongue firmly in cheek during post.  My attempts at humor have fallen short today.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 17, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> Sorry Charlie.  Tongue firmly in cheek during post.  My attempts at humor have fallen short today.


Not with everyone Jim. Similar odd occurrences happen elsewhere too ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2019)

Once the trap door falls.... the paper work starts.


----------



## mlandrum (Mar 17, 2019)

They scream to kill them then they scream if you do anything with them sounds like D_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 17, 2019)

mlandrum said:


> They scream to kill them then they scream if you do anything with them sounds like D_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _



Yeah.....kill em all but don't utilize what you killed.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 18, 2019)

Has anyone heard of anyone getting a citation for this?


----------



## transfixer (Mar 18, 2019)

For years we've field dressed deer and left the internals for other animals,  hey , they gotta eat too !   I know a few guys who have shot hogs and either because of the stink of a boar, or the fact they didn't want the meat,  have left them laying,  usually all gone in a matter of days,   now this is on our lease,  not on public land or someone elses property.   having to dispose of it in a landfill makes about as much sense as some lease owners not letting clubs have an outhouse ,,,, which normally involves a hole in the ground and covering it over at some point.   Do they not think animals go in the woods ?  and they don't cover it or do it in a hole in the ground .


----------



## GLS (Mar 18, 2019)

There's a sign on a wma that I hunt that directs hunters to dispose of entrails, skin, etc. of game along any of the wma roads but specifies it is illegal to do so on a public road.  I don't recall if it was limited to deer or if it said anything about hogs.  Gil


----------



## j_seph (Mar 18, 2019)

Ihunt said:


> I doubt it’s legal.
> 
> It is actually illegal to field dress a wild hog and leave the remains in the woods where you shot it. The remains are supposed to be discarded at a county dump authorized for animal waste. This is also true for any wild hogs that are shot. They are supposed to be discarded at the same dump.
> 
> Now, I don’t have a link for this but I can assure you I am 100% correct. How you ask? Easy. I have been contacted by the Georgia President of the USDA and had this explained to me in great detail after I was seen on video shooting then not “Properly” discarding a wild hog. The rules concerning wild hogs are ridiculous.


Thye gonna be a lot of tickets coming to a lot of people. Especially those killed on WMA hunts. Wonder wy I have not gotten mine yet? Wonder if the GW is that far behind on paper work? I mean he did check it out gutted for me.


Where is this law?


----------



## Mark K (Mar 18, 2019)

I believe from the other posts, it’s part of the USDA requirements.


----------



## trad bow (Mar 18, 2019)

I only feed and shoot tame free range hogs. ?


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 18, 2019)

Mark K said:


> I believe from the other posts, it’s part of the USDA requirements.



Wouldn't USDA requirements only pertain to licensed wild game processors. That is not stopping Joe Hog Hunter from giving away or getting a "donation" for a wild hog.

Seems to me if the State is gonna put on all these restrictions on a non-native invasive species then the state is managing for them whether it be quota opps for hog dog on selected WMA's or spot and stalk....state is getting money off these quota hunts.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 18, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Has anyone heard of anyone getting a citation for this?


I bet nobody has been cited for this


----------



## Wide Earp (Mar 19, 2019)

Swamprat said:


> Wouldn't USDA requirements only pertain to licensed wild game processors. That is not stopping Joe Hog Hunter from giving away or getting a "donation" for a wild hog.
> 
> Seems to me if the State is gonna put on all these restrictions on a non-native invasive species then the state is managing for them whether it be quota opps for hog dog on selected WMA's or spot and stalk....state is getting money off these quota hunts.


besides Steven Ray Tickle from the Moonshiners show said "Ain't nothihin' illegal till you get caught"


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 19, 2019)

Well......look what the Feds done to Pop Corn Sutton, I would have bet money against that one too. But there's plenty stupidity out there.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

To my knowledge, USDA (Federal govt.) does not regulate carcass disposal unless the carcasses are the result of a foreign animal disease.  That leaves the Georgia Department of Agriculture (State govt.) as the primary authority on carcass disposal. Here are their regulations:

http://rules.sos.state.ga.us/gac/40-13-5


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 19, 2019)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Well......look what the Feds done to Pop Corn Sutton, I would have bet money against that one too. But there's plenty stupidity out there.


Popcorn did a lot to himself. Trust me. Lived right down the road from him most of my life and talked to him quite often. 

With that said, I think the federal law against distilling liquor for your own consumption is stupid, wrong, and immoral and should be done away with.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 19, 2019)

Yeah I know what you mean, I was kinda referring to the picture of the shotgun in the corner they ( Fed's) took advantage of.


----------



## Ihunt (Mar 19, 2019)

To all, 
 First, wasn’t ignoring y’all I just don’t get here as often as I used to. 

I asked him questions like natural mortality and ones hit by cars. He chuckled and said, doesn’t make a lot of sense does it. I didn’t research what he told me and had no reason to question him. Again, I was busted and it was being explained to me. I said thanks and yes sir.

He also said the only reason he called is someone from the health department saw the news and reported me. He said he was required to do so because it was his job. He was very understanding and wasn’t arrogant or ill tempered. He answered my questions and at the end said to kill them all.

I don’t remember his name but he was with the USDA and said neither him nor any of his agents were coming for me. I’m very sure he was in Jesup,Ga. If y’all doubt my story, please call him. I agree the rules as explained to me were total stupidity and he agreed as well. He just made sure I was aware of what I was and was not supposed to do.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 19, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> To my knowledge, USDA (Federal govt.) does not regulate carcass disposal unless the carcasses are the result of a foreign animal disease.  That leaves the Georgia Department of Agriculture (State govt.) as the primary authority on carcass disposal. Here are their regulations:
> 
> http://rules.sos.state.ga.us/gac/40-13-5


according to GDOA me and every hunter Ive ever known disposes guts improperly. So why isnt this in detail in State Regs?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 19, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> according to GDOA me and every hunter Ive ever known disposes guts improperly. So why isnt this in detail in State Regs?



Because they are GDA regulations that DNR does not enforce.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 19, 2019)

Went on a hunt at Dilane wma a few yrs ago. I scored on a big doe and field dressed it as I always have. Brought it to the check station and they was like "you gutted it in the woods?" Then as I watched deer come in for checking and they were weighing, pulling jaws and sending folks to a skinning pole. Everyone was bringing their deer back undressed. Up in N Ga. they'd look at ya like why didnt you gut it in the woods!


----------



## Mark K (Mar 19, 2019)

They probably wanted live weight check. Heck they used to pull the jaw, weigh them, and even had one field dressed by them one time.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm 5'4" @ 140 and 55 yrs young.....If I'm gonna drag a hog or deer over 100 yards it gets gutted johnny on the spot. Normally its gone the next day....yotes,hogs handle it fairly quickly


----------



## Mark K (Mar 19, 2019)

Would just about bet a dozen doughnuts a deer would be the first to visit a gut pile. I used to field dress them on the spot, especially if they dropped on the spot in front of my stand.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 19, 2019)

GLS said:


> There's a sign on a wma that I hunt that directs hunters to dispose of entrails, skin, etc. of game along any of the wma roads but specifies it is illegal to do so on a public road.  I don't recall if it was limited to deer or if it said anything about hogs.  Gil


Piedmont Fed Ref they want remains left in the woods and not in the camp dumpster


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 19, 2019)

I’ve seen whole deer disappear overnight while gut piles linger untouched for over a week in the same areas.
When I catch on to this I leave the area to whatever took the whole deer.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 19, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> I’ve seen whole deer disappear overnight while gut piles linger untouched for over a week in the same areas.
> When I catch on to this I leave the area to whatever took the whole deer.


Big foots


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 19, 2019)

Wayne D Davis said:


> Big foots



Ironically the feets were actually small. Not a story I enjoy telling.
I seen it twice same spot 10 years apart. That’s all I’m sayin about it.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 19, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Has anyone heard of anyone getting a citation for this?



Selling dead hogs cleaned or leaving hog Guts in the woods ?


----------



## Throwback (Mar 19, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> To my knowledge, USDA (Federal govt.) does not regulate carcass disposal unless the carcasses are the result of a foreign animal disease.  That leaves the Georgia Department of Agriculture (State govt.) as the primary authority on carcass disposal. Here are their regulations:
> 
> http://rules.sos.state.ga.us/gac/40-13-5


----------



## treemanjohn (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm glad that I've never shot an animal with guts in it.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 19, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> I'm glad that I've never shot an animal with guts in it.


They always flop out on their own when i shoot a critter


----------



## Wide Earp (Mar 20, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> To my knowledge, USDA (Federal govt.) does not regulate carcass disposal unless the carcasses are the result of a foreign animal disease.  That leaves the Georgia Department of Agriculture (State govt.) as the primary authority on carcass disposal. Here are their regulations:
> 
> http://rules.sos.state.ga.us/gac/40-13-5


thanks for the link but to me that deals with livestock disposal, don't see as it pertains to hunting?


----------



## Wide Earp (Mar 20, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Popcorn did a lot to himself. Trust me. Lived right down the road from him most of my life and talked to him quite often.
> 
> With that said, I think the federal law against distilling liquor for your own consumption is stupid, wrong, and immoral and should be done away with.


they say they are concerned bout bad likker, bull squeeze, it's taxes they worry about, no ifs ands or buts, distilling clean likker and chicken fighting if you can keep the drugs out should be left alone, dog fighting on the other hand is cruelty


----------



## Milkman (Mar 20, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Selling dead hogs cleaned or leaving hog Guts in the woods ?


Either


----------



## Milkman (Mar 20, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> Because they are GDA regulations that DNR does not enforce.



That’s what I thought. The last 4 words above ^^^^^


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

Wide Earp said:


> thanks for the link but to me that deals with livestock disposal, don't see as it pertains to hunting?



In an earlier post I explained that state law does not distinguish a difference between feral and domestic pigs as it relates to carcass disposal.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

Throwback said:


>



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 20, 2019)

Maybe we should petition the GDA to change the rules to specify wild vs domestic in their rules to solve this issue.

Say you kill a hog Friday evening, then the landfill in your county doesn't open until Monday.  So you have to carry around hog guts/carcass until they open on Monday.  Boy that is gonna be ripe.  Maybe we should drop it on the GDAs doorstep and tell them we will pick it up and take to landfill when the landfill opens.

This is one of those regulations that needs to be changed.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Mar 20, 2019)

*Rule 40-13-5-.05 Transportation of Dead Animals*

(1) The Commissioner of Agriculture may                 prohibit or restrict the hauling or transportation of the body, effluent and/or                 parts of any dead animal.

(2) Dead                 animals must be transported in covered or leak-proof containers.

(3) The Commissioner of Agriculture may                 determine the route for transportation of dead animals so as to prevent the                 spread of infectious or contagious diseases.


Wow, we are in trouble.  You have to put your deer in a leak proof container in the bed of your truck.




I guess the whole question I have, why would wild hogs be considered livestock?  If it isn't being raised for consumption, how is that livestock?

Rosewood


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2019)

You can thank Hernando De Soto for all this. He started it.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 20, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> I'm glad that I've never shot an animal with guts in it.


I always buy that pre-packaged meat at the grocery store that way no animal had to give its life for me to eat.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

rosewood said:


> Wow, we are in trouble.  You have to put your deer in a leak proof container in the bed of your truck.



Deer are not considered dead animals for the purpose of this regulation, unless it is a deer processor disposing of leftover carcass parts:

*Rule 40-13-5-.01 Definitions*
(1)Dead animals means the carcasses, parts of carcasses, fetuses, embryos, effluent, or blood of the following:
(a)Livestock, including, without limitations, cattle, swine, sheep, goats, poultry, ratites, equine, and alternative livestock.
(b)Animals associated with animal shelters, pet dealers, kennels, stables, and bird dealers licensed by the Department.
(c)Animals processed by commercial facilities which process animals for human consumption, and
(d)Animals associated with wildlife exhibitions.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

rosewood said:


> I guess the whole question I have, why would wild hogs be considered livestock?  If it isn't being raised for consumption, how is that livestock?



Look at my previous posts, I've explained it twice in this thread.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

rosewood said:


> Maybe we should petition the GDA to change the rules to specify wild vs domestic in their rules to solve this issue.



I would let sleeping dogs lie, I've never heard of anyone ever getting cited for gutting a hog in the woods.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 20, 2019)

On their website, I do not believe any of this pertains to wildlife.
*Mission & Vision *


We at the Georgia Department of Agriculture take  our responsibilities to you very seriously and are committed to  providing superior agricultural products, service and leadership.
*The mission* of the Georgia Department  of Agriculture is to protect consumers, promote agriculture both locally  and globally and assist our customers using education, technology and a  professional workforce.
*The vision* of the Georgia Department of  Agriculture is to continue to be a globally recognized leader in  agricultural excellence through a commitment to safety, quality, growth  and innovation.​


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2019)

Some of ya`ll are poking a bear that really doesn`t need to be woken up.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 20, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> Look at my previous posts, I've explained it twice in this thread.


I read it and I do not understand it the way you do.  Not to be obstinate, just isn't clear to me.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 20, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> Deer are not considered dead animals for the purpose of this regulation, unless it is a deer processor disposing of leftover carcass parts:
> 
> *Rule 40-13-5-.01 Definitions*
> (1)Dead animals means the carcasses, parts of carcasses, fetuses, embryos, effluent, or blood of the following:
> ...




I read it is those as examples of some livestock.  I don't read it as saying those are always livestock.  How can a wild animal be livestock?  This is where we need some lawyers to explain this.  

Some places raise Whitetails as livestock.  Not sure if we have any in GA or not.

Turkey is Poultry, so guess those rules apply to them also.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 20, 2019)

From Google

live·stock
/ˈlīvˌstäk/
_noun_
noun: *livestock*

farm animals regarded as an asset.
"markets for the trading of livestock"

From Wikipedia
*Livestock* is commonly defined as domesticated animals raised in an agricultural setting to produce labor and commodities such as meat, eggs, milk, fur, leather, and wool. The term is sometimes used to refer solely to those that are bred for consumption, while other times it refers only to farmed ruminants, such as cattle and goats.[1] Horses are considered livestock in the United States.[2]


So the $100 question is, what is GDA's definition of livestock?  Is it different from the understood definition?

From those above definitions, wild animals would not be described as livestock.  Feral animals wouldn't be either since they are not being raised as a commodity.

Rosewood


----------



## Milkman (Mar 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of ya`ll are poking a bear that really doesn`t need to be woken up.



They are poking at a bear that ain’t even there.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

rosewood said:


> I read it is those as examples of some livestock.  I don't read it as saying those are always livestock.  How can a wild animal be livestock?  This is where we need some lawyers to explain this.
> 
> Some places raise Whitetails as livestock.  Not sure if we have any in GA or not.
> 
> Turkey is Poultry, so guess those rules apply to them also.



The legal definition of poultry specifically refers to domestic birds:
(3)  "Poultry" means domestic fowl including, but not limited to, water fowl such as geese and ducks; birds which are bred for meat and egg production, exhibition, or competition; game birds such as pheasants, partridge, quail, and grouse, as well as guinea fowl, pigeons, doves, peafowl; ratites; and all other avian species. 

For livestock it does not:
(1)  "Livestock" means all animals of the equine, bovine, or swine class, including goats, sheep, mules, horses, hogs, cattle, and other grazing animals. 

These laws were specifically written for domestic animals and consideration probably wasn't given to hunter-killed feral hogs, but some folks think it still applies.  It has not been an issue, but could become one if someone stirs the pot.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 20, 2019)

Son you learn a whole lot more with your mouth shut.

Changing laws often go the opposite direction of what the first person complaining intended.

Leave it like it is since it could get much worse for everybody.


----------



## jakebuddy (Mar 20, 2019)

I think the guy wanted to sell the hogs he had killed, wasn’t that the original question. We have gone way down the rabbit hole.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

jakebuddy said:


> I think the guy wanted to sell the hogs he had killed, wasn’t that the original question. We have gone way down the rabbit hole.



The answer to his question is no.  He cannot sell carcasses or meat from hogs unless he is a licensed meat processing facility and the hogs were inspected before and after slaughter.  There is an exemption where the hunter/trapper can have un-inspected hogs processed for use only by their own family and non-paying guests.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 20, 2019)

I agree, probably shouldn't poke the bear.  However, many do not dispose of the wild hogs the way some think the law say we should and if the wrong game warden decided to be a butt, we could end up with a fine or in court.  I don't want to have to deal with that.

And as a previous poster stated, he got a call from GDA telling him someone complained that he was breaking the law.  IF the law was clear, the complainer would have been told to pound sand by GDA and he would have never gotten that call.  It wouldn't take but 1 or 2 words in the law to clarify it.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood (Mar 20, 2019)

C.Killmaster said:


> The answer to his question is no.  He cannot sell carcasses or meat from hogs unless he is a licensed meat processing facility and the hogs were inspected before and after slaughter.  There is an exemption where the hunter/trapper can have un-inspected hogs processed for use only by their own family and non-paying guests.



Is it legal to sell wild hogs if following the proper protocols?  I know we cannot do so with deer, just assumed the same applied with any wild animals.  Or maybe Game animal is what we cannot sell??

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 20, 2019)

rosewood said:


> I read it and I do not understand it the way you do.  Not to be obstinate, just isn't clear to me.


What he is saying is, a hog is a hog  to the DOA whether it's wild or domestic


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 20, 2019)

Someone should burn or bury this thread


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 20, 2019)

Dear Rosewood,
What you can do with dead deer is covered by the GA code sections dealing with Dept of Natural Resources and hunting and fishing.  What you can do with dead hogs is covered by the sections of the GA code dealing with Dept of Agriculture.  You have heard here from some very knowledgeable folks with the DNR.  They have pointed you toward the DOA rules.  Now you should probably go to the DOA and ask any additional questions you might have.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 20, 2019)

rosewood said:


> Is it legal to sell wild hogs if following the proper protocols?  I know we cannot do so with deer, just assumed the same applied with any wild animals.  Or maybe Game animal is what we cannot sell??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rosewood



You can sell live feral hogs with certain permits, but not dead ones unless they arrived at an inspected slaughter facility alive.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2019)

Throwback said:


>


Did she run for governor?


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 20, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> Did she run for governor?



And gonna run for President next.


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Mar 20, 2019)

Enquiring minds would like to know


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 21, 2019)

If this one isn't over, it ought to be.


----------

